# Welches Motherboard wurde verbaut



## Buster-oNe (12. September 2013)

Also, ich habe mir ein Mainboard gekauft mit einem i7 Prozessor. Alles soweit angeschlossen, nun bin ich bei den LED und Power sowie Reset Knopf angelangt. Da auf meinem Mainboard allerdings so gut wie nichts beschriftet ist und ich keinerlei Anleitung finden kann welches Motherboard es ist, wollte ich euch um Hilfe bitten. Ich weiss nur, das das Motherboard vorher in einem Acer Predator G5910 verbaut war. Ich habe sämtliche Optionen bereits angewendet um irgendwie herauszubekommen welche Motherboard es ist, aber ich komme nun einfach nicht weiter.


----------



## Malkav85 (12. September 2013)

Auf der Acer-Homepage müsste es dafür eigentlich ein Handbuch geben.


----------



## ztrew (12. September 2013)

Mal in cpuz geschaut? Bzw steht nichts drauf?


----------



## Buster-oNe (12. September 2013)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Auf der Acer-Homepage müsste es dafür eigentlich ein Handbuch geben.



nein da stehen nur sicherheitshinweise drin aber nix wegen den anschlüssen

*Mal in cpuz geschaut? Bzw steht nichts drauf? 
*

hab schon in vielen Programmen geschaut da steht überall "PC Modell: Acer Predator G5910"


----------



## Atothedrian (12. September 2013)

Vllt hilft das. Ich find das Tool Klasse:

Speccy - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Buster-oNe (12. September 2013)

Hab ich schon getestet...Und Software bringt mir im moment nicht viel da ich das Mainboard ja erst mal mit allen Kabeln verbinden muss (insbesondere das Frontpanel)


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (12. September 2013)

mach mal fotos vom board vielleicht finden wir nen anhaltspunkt


----------



## Hänschen (12. September 2013)

Wisch den Staub weg und guck dir jeden Zentimeter Board an ob da Zahlen oder Buchstaben stehen.


----------



## Buster-oNe (12. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jday (12. September 2013)

ISt nen P67 Chipsatz aus Fremdfertigung, notfalls mal acer anschreiben


----------



## Buster-oNe (12. September 2013)

P67 weiss ich auch schon Acer meinte sie schicken mir ne email aber da warte ich schon seit 4 std drauf es muss doch irgendwie eine möglichkeit geben herauszubekommen mit welchem Mainboard es ggf baugleich ist oder um welches es sich tatsächlich handelt ich bin schon am suchen wie verrückt acer selbst hilft da leider anscheinend nicht wirklich weiter


----------



## Big0 (12. September 2013)

WTF die Acer Handbücher sind ja mal das letzte von der Dokumentation 
Da wird dir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben als auf die Antwort von Acer zu warten...


----------



## Buster-oNe (12. September 2013)

Ja das habe ich auch schon festegestellt und alles was übers mainboard bei acer auf den HP's etc steht is NIX es wird nicht irgendwo mal erwähnt was das für eins ist und das ist das was mich grade mehr als ankotzt. Bin seit 9 Uhr heute morgen dran zu versuchen eine Beschreibung oder dergleichen zufinden


----------



## Bl0ody666 (12. September 2013)

evtl. hilft dir das bissel weiter.

Removing The Cables - Acer ASPIRE M5910(G) Service Manual [Page 46]


----------



## chrissv2 (12. September 2013)

Schau mal ob dich das weiterbringt. LEDH1 ist aber auf jeden Fall der Front Panel Header.

Acer Aspire X1470 Manual (Page 100 of 121)

hth
chris


----------



## Big0 (12. September 2013)

Mhh wie es aussieht ist bei dem Acer Gehäuse alles in einem Stecker und nicht so einzeln wie normalerweise...
Natürlich ist dieser Port auch dort absolut nicht beschrieben... Noch ein Grund mehr kein Acer zu kaufen 

Hast du schonmal rum probiert ob du den PowerSW verbaut bekommst?


----------



## Buster-oNe (12. September 2013)

Bin grad mit einer/einem von Acer im Support Chat und schaut euch an was gesagt wird *facepalm*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun wurde ich aus dem Chat gekickt weil er/sie seit 5 Min nix mehr geschrieben hat. Sehr nett


----------



## Buster-oNe (12. September 2013)

Big0 schrieb:


> Mhh wie es aussieht ist bei dem Acer Gehäuse alles in einem Stecker und nicht so einzeln wie normalerweise...
> Natürlich ist dieser Port auch dort absolut nicht beschrieben... Noch ein Grund mehr kein Acer zu kaufen
> 
> Hast du schonmal rum probiert ob du den PowerSW verbaut bekommst?


Das Problem ist das ich nicht weiss wo, weil nirgends auch nur ansatzweise beschrieben ist wo das Power SW Kabel hin soll


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (12. September 2013)

Buster-oNe schrieb:


> Bin grad mit einer/einem von Acer im Support Chat und schaut euch an was gesagt wird *facepalm*


 Oha....die reissen sich ja wirklich ein Bein aus, für den Kundensupport... *wahrscheinlich hast du da gerade jemand beim Kaffeekränzchen gestört..*
Auf der Unterseite auf der Platine ist auch nix, keine längere Nummer?


----------



## locojens (12. September 2013)

Probiere es doch einfach mit einem Schraubenzieher?! Bei irgendeinem Paar Pins muß das Ding ja angehen!


----------



## Big0 (12. September 2013)

Deswegen meinte ich auch *probieren* 
Ja das ist leider die typische vorgehensweise von Supportmitarbeitern wenn die genau wissen, dass nach 5 Minuten der Timeout zuschlägt 

Wie sieht es mit der Pin Belegung von chrissv2 aus?


----------



## Buster-oNe (12. September 2013)

Das werde ich mir gleich mal mit meinem Board anschauen ob das was bringt aber zunächst brauche auch ich (und nicht nur der Acer Supportbereich) eine Kaffeepause nach nun mitlerweile 7H suche. Mein Kopf qualmt schon


----------



## mickythebeagle (12. September 2013)

Du könntest seit über 2 Stunden fertig sein wenn Du den Link von Chris genommen hättest.


----------



## Buster-oNe (12. September 2013)

Sicher? Also ich sehe da gar nicht durch bei dieser Zeichnung.
Da steht ja nirgends WO was hin kommt. Für jemand der dies zum 1. mal macht ist das wie eine Fremdsprache ohne Wörterbuch zu übersetzen..


----------



## ebastler (12. September 2013)

Ich hatte was ähnliches bei einem Lenovo-PC. Da wollte ich ein anderes Motherboard in das OEM-PC-Gehäuse einbauen.
Da hat mir google bei der Suche nach "Lenovo ThinkCentre Front Panel" einige nützliche Seiten ausgespuckt. ich konnte die Frontpanelstecker umstecken, sodass die auf mein Board gepasst haben.
Findet man zu deinem echt nix? Wenn du zum Board nichts findest, such nach der Frontpanelbelegung des PCs selbst!


----------



## Buster-oNe (12. September 2013)

Ich habe jetzt mal 2 Bilder gemacht indem man die Frontpanelanschlüsse sieht (ich hab vergessen den H.D.D. stecker mit zufotografieren). Wo würdet ihr welche stecker anschliessen? Dadurch das Mainboard keine beschriftung hat und nach Nachfrage bei Acer kein Handbuch mehr exestiert darf ich jetzt nur noch Rätselraten.

BTW.: Was könnte im SCHLIMMSTEN fall passieren wenn ich Falsch angeschlossen habe und anschalte?


----------



## mickythebeagle (12. September 2013)

Jetzt Schaue Dir in Ruhe das Bild an.
genannt werden Pin1-2-13-14

Die Reihenfolge ist folgende :

Untere Reihe: 1-3-5-7-9-11-13
Obere Reihe : 2-4-6-8-10-12-14

OberReihe: Pin 10 ist nicht vorhanden!
Also kannste es auf dem Board ja sehen !


Pin 5-7 kommt das Reset ; also untere Leiste
Pin 6-8 kommt Power ; also obere Leiste
Pin 2-5 machste mal die Power Leuchte
Pin 1-3 versuchste die HDD Leuchte.

Power nimmste die grüne ader als +
Reset versuchste die rote ader als +

Und Passieren kann nichts !


----------



## Buster-oNe (12. September 2013)

vielen dank für eure hilfe. Habe es nun dank jemanden der es beruflich macht via Skype innerhalb 10 min gelöst weil er die acer mainboards schon kennt und wusste wo was hin muss ohne das sie beschriftet sind.
Danke nochmal an alle.

#closerquest


----------



## locojens (16. September 2013)

Mir fehlen die Worte!   Danke für unsere Hilfe ... und dank jemanden geschafft der das beruflich macht.     Ich denke mal du hast keinen der gegebenen Tipps probiert.    Also ich denke mal Buster-One ist nun auf mehreren IgnoreListen.


----------



## freezy94 (17. September 2013)

Ist zwar erledigt aber:
Das ist oftmals ein Problem mit den "OEM"-Boards.
Entweder passen die Kabel/Anschlüsse nicht oder du kannst nicht einmal eine andere Komponente einbauen, außer vielleicht den RAM.

Da auf dem Board absolut nichts steht, wird es schwer sein, dies einzugrenzen. ACER konnte auch mir keine Auskunft geben.
Der "Zulieferer" ist anscheinend für den Verkauf/Kundenservice nicht bekannt/herauszubekommen.


----------



## aloha84 (17. September 2013)

Mal davon ab sieht das Board + CPU-Kühler so zugekeimt aus, dass ich davon abraten würde es überhaupt in Betrieb zu nehmen.


----------



## freezy94 (17. September 2013)

Da hast du recht.
Ich würde niemals ein wahrscheinlich Billigboard in einen "neuen" PC übernehmen...


----------

